
A Midnight Swim in Novakian Capitalism - archiepeach
http://clutchofthedeadhand.com/novakian-capitalism/
======
meri_dian
This was interesting. I realized while reading that not once in history class
did I read or discuss the Articles of Confederation or Constitution - or the
writings of any of the founders - in any great detail, which seems like a huge
curriculum gap in hindsight.

Anyway, this little convo is a plume of frustration with how technology seems
to be encouraging polarization. I'm not sure I agree with the idea that the
spread of outrage enabling platforms has been a conscious decision, in that
some individual guided the development of our society in that direction
intentionally or had the power to slow or redirect that development. I think
it's more a typical expression of human social dynamics.

I do agree that the internet and platforms like Twitter and Facebook enable
outrage, that's a fairly common view now. What I'd like to see are models that
detail exactly how this process plays out; if anyone is a researcher or model
builder this could be a fertile field of potential research.

